# Vip222 Bsod



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, after one week I have an annoying issue. Was watching Forrest Gump on TNT last night when we had a storm come through. The usual "lost signal" occured. It took 10 minutes to get signal back (ntb), then when signal returned, there is audio, epg, but no video. I ended up doing a power button reboot. All in all it took a total of 30 minutes to regain video.

We had rain today and of course I slept through it. Everything seemed fine, but learned that the (dual mode) TV2 had audio, but no video. I ended up doing a power button reboot. TV1 was fine through it all.

I really don't mind losing the signal during a storm cause it's a given, but having to do a reboot to get video back is time consuming and annoying.:grin:


----------

